# When jobseekers is finished - what happens then?



## Summerbreeze (26 Jul 2009)

My husband's jobseekers allowance will finish at the end of September.  He will be a full year out of work and still no work for him.  I am in full time employment and earn just under Euro40,000 pa.    My question is my salary covers all our outgoings i.e. mortgage, car loans, utilities bills etc and we have been using my husband's jobseekers for food and a few other bits and bobs.  He checked with the Welfare Office to see what happens when his allowance finished.  He was told that we would get a letter three weeks before the allowance finishes and we would be means tested.  Given the current climate and that the Social Welfare offices are out the door with people claiming - does anyone know how long this means testing takes. Does anyone know will we even qualify.  I had a look at the website but to be honest I was none the wiser!!


----------



## Summerbreeze (26 Jul 2009)

Sorry now I'm confused!  He was made redundant Sept 08 - so whatever he has been getting from his Stamps - I thought it was Jobseekers Allowance - that will finish at end Sept 2009 so whatever happens after that I believe is means tested.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jul 2009)

He has been in receipt of Jobseekers *Benefit *(not means tested) since he was made redundant. When that runs out in September the means test would be applied if were to move on to Jobseekers *Allowance. *However it is unlikely that you would be eligible.

Have you transferred his tax credits and homecarers credit (if applicable) to you


----------



## Summerbreeze (26 Jul 2009)

Yes, I have.  Did that last October - so I guess we'll be living on air from the end of Sept.  I know there are other people in worse predicaments and at least I am working but we are really going to be in dire straits come October.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Jul 2009)

What happens to his PRSI stamps then?


----------



## Summerbreeze (26 Jul 2009)

I know but when you are one salary down and believe me we did not benefit at all from the Celtic Tiger i.e. we both worked, never bought second homes - keep our outgoings to the minimum its a struggle.  I have one child who is in school still but unfortunately I would not qualify for FIS.  Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jul 2009)

Your husband should continue to sign for credits even if he gets no payment. This will keep his record intact for the future


----------



## paddyodoors (27 Jul 2009)

Are there any jobs out there that pay in or around the job seekers benefit that were not considered b4 whilst the benefit was being paid.  If so time to reconsider? 

I would be recommending doing any kind of work manual, part time or temporary to keep some level of cash coming in - or even voluntary work, which although wont get any cash, looks great to prospective employers that the individual has been contructive with their time.

What has hubby been doing with his time? 

n.b. I was unemployed for 10 months so I know how frustrating and downheartening it can be, getting out and keeping busy really is the only option..

check in with the money makerover section or MAB's if you expect financial difficulites, the earlier you look at the better.

good luck.


----------



## Summerbreeze (27 Jul 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies.  Hopefully something will come up sooner rather than later.


----------



## kaplomb (31 Jul 2009)

Summerbreeze said:


> He checked with the Welfare Office to see what happens when his allowance finished.  He was told that we would get a letter three weeks before the allowance finishes and we would be means tested.  Given the current climate and that the Social Welfare offices are out the door with people claiming - does anyone know how long this means testing takes.



Just to warn you, i was given less than 48 hours notice, by telephone, that my 'stamps' were about to run out.  I was told not to go into my local Social Welfare office until i received written notice in the post, which came the following day. Even though i went into my local Social Welfare office straight away there was still a gap in payments.  Means testing consisted of filling out a form with a Social Welfare Officer, going in another day with requested further information and then waiting a week for approval in the post.


----------

